# So What Do You Call Your Outback?



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been referring to it as an RV, but someone on another forum today that only motorcoaches should properly be called RV's, since the trailer is not technically a 'vehicle.' My wife calls it the 'TT', I usually call it 'the Outback', or "the R-Veza" - a combination of RV and 'cerveza' (I usually seem to have a cerveza in hand when I'm around the RV......)

The funny thing is, the wife and I both refrain form using the terms 'camper' or 'trailer,' which is I'm sure due to the connotations of some old ratty trailer parks here in our area.

So what do you call your Outback?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Actualy depends upon to whom I am talking. Usually refer to it as the RV.

Affectionately call it "the Sydney."

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

the Rolling Suite!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Camper, trailer, Outback were all options for us. We don't call the new on the "SOB" so we're down to the first two...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

the 3yo calls it the pulling trailer.....as opposed to a driving trailer....MH. 
We have let it go as it was kind of funny until lately we are starting to correct her.

We usually call it the Camper or Trailer. I have also heard Coach or RV.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> We don't call the new one the "SOB" so we're down to the first two...


Unless of coarse it is stuck in the mud, right.....


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

"Shore House"
"Beach House"
"River House"
"House in Woods"
"Campa" (we're from Jersey)


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

My DS calls it HOME. lol He loves to go camping. see sig line for what he wanted to name it

My DH says I can no longer say I am going camping, I have to say I am going rving, because camping in a 5er is not camping.

But I usually call it the camper.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Trailer...but sometimes folks look at me kinda odd because that has a bit of a bad connotation in this are too.

When towing I call it the beast, but mostly I call it awesome. We love our Outback!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

RV is a generic term including trailers, motorhomes, truck campers, etc., so the person you were talking too was misinformed We call ours "the trailer" or "Larry" (the kids named it).

Ed


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

I could go with ol' SANDY.

Tried to make it a Dune Buggy but it didn't work!


----------



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

The "b***h"; but only when I'm backing up


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Outback Eve said:


> The "b***h"; but only when I'm backing up



















We prefer "the house on wheels" but sometimes call it the "rolling turd" (from RV).







Actually, more times than not its refered to simply as the Outback. Even other family members who have tt's call theirs travel trailers or campers but still call ours the outback. I guess even they know the difference.









Brad


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recreational_vehicle

What they said as definition. Me, the camper.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I call it "The Nimitz" or "The big girl". DW says "RV", the kids call it "the Campa". On this site I just refer to it as the RQS...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We usually call ours "the camper" but there have been times after finding things wrong or stupid about it that we have it called it something much more, um, colourful.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The DW and I just refer to our's as the trailer
However my DD uses the phrase from the movie "RV" and call's it the rolling t--d









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I call it "The Outback Inn"

In general we refer to it as the Outback or the trailer


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We call it the "Rolling Kennel". A years worth of payments is still cheaper that staying at hotels with the Dogs. James


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

DW and I call it "the Outback" unless we are talking to DD#1. She nicknamed it "Starbright". So when she is around, we refer to it as "we are going to take Starbright to the State Park!". Incidentally - to the same DD - all State Parks are named "State Park". Very cute.

-CC


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I dubbed it the "hotel on wheels."


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

At first, we called it some intersting names, as we got used to setting it up. We now just refer to as the outback - I think its neat that some have actually given it names.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Normally it's "The Camper" (no disrespect intended). But lately we call it "The BooWagon". Someday pictures will follow to explain why. 
If you come to the Branson gathering you will see why









David


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

We call it several things...camper, trailer, home away from home, Outback, but mostly we call it AWESOME!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We camper,trailer, motorhome whatever happens to be in the yard that year. Paradise on wheels when in use.

John


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We call her The Abi-one!! My family also 'camper' owners call her The Abi-one!! Most of them have named theirs as well. We are a bit *******, we also have names for most of our trucks and heavy equipment.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We breathe in and out with a rasping sound and say "OB1, we have you now!"


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

ZHB said:


> The funny thing is, the wife and I both refrain form using the terms 'camper' or 'trailer,' which is I'm sure due to the connotations of some old ratty trailer parks here in our area.
> 
> So what do you call your Outback?


Ratty trailer parks in the Huntersville/Lake Norman/Charlotte area ? I cannot believe that









C'mon, I havn't seen any down that way. Whenever I am asked how to get to Charlotte, Huntersville, Concorde or Lake Norman, I always say:
Go to Fort Chiswell and take 77 South. Drive until you smell money.









we call ours 'camper'


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Names we have used

Outback
Roo
Toy Hauler

The Beast


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

CC, the DD named ours, too. She dubbed it "The Rolling Adventure", and it stuck. In casual conversation, we call it the camper, the RV or the Outback.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Suzie Q - in reference to the lyrics, "Suzie Q, baby I love you."


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

We named ours Ms. Thelma after a family member.......hence our screen name "Thelmas' Gang"


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

DH and I call it our "Vacation Home". Like to sound high and mighty when we go to our "Vacation Home" in Maine, Cape May, Myrtle Beach, etc.

14 year old daughter calls it "Do we have ta!"


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

DMG said:


> DH and I call it our "Vacation Home". Like to sound high and mighty when we go to our "Vacation Home" in Maine, Cape May, Myrtle Beach, etc.
> 
> 14 year old daughter calls it "Do we have ta!"


HA, I love it! We also have a version of that, but ours is a 12 year old DS.









We call ours "The Outback"


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

The Marriot on Wheels

When we were first looking for a camper I was looking at pop-ups and Theresa asked me why I was looking at a pop up. I said, honey I thought we were going to get a camper and she informed me that my idea of a camper and her idea of a camper were two totally different things. She said, and I quote, "I want the Holiday Inn on Wheels" so after we bought our first camper (2006 Coachmen Spirit of America TT) we jokingly called it "The Holiday Inn on Wheels". We now have a vinyl graphic sign on the back of the Outback that says "The Marriot on Wheels". So now here we are trading the Outback in on a 2010 Forest River Sandpiper 356RL so I guess we will call this one "The Hilton on Wheels"!!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We were calling her either the "Outback" or "the camper" but for reasons I won't elaborate on we have decided over the weekend the we are now naming her "Elcee"!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> We were calling her either the "Outback" or "the camper" but for reasons I won't elaborate on we have decided over the weekend the we are now naming her "Elcee"!


OK - now you HAVE to tell!! Sounds like there must be a great story in there


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Puff*









Although I have tried to make reference to "the camper" a few times and it ALWAYS comes out as "the Kennel". Soooooooo .... when Puff isn't PUFF, she's the Rolling Kennel.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We call it our cottage, or our condo on wheels! We had a cottage for almost 50 years (family cottage) and every weekend we used to drive for 2 hours to get there, and then spend the weekend painting one of the cabins, or cutting the grass or fixing something, and spend another 2 hours driving home and oh ya then the taxes went from 300/year to 6000/year in the last ten years! So the family decided to sell it so we upgraded our camper and bought our new cottage, now the big difference is I can bring my cottage home to work on it! Oh and ya I can travel around visiting all my new friends!

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We were calling her either the "Outback" or "the camper" but for reasons I won't elaborate on we have decided over the weekend the we are now naming her "Elcee"!


OK - now you HAVE to tell!! Sounds like there must be a great story in there








[/quote]

L.C. could mean something and you are cleverly hiding it under Elcee!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We call ours "Cottage On Wheels" - *COW *for short. Thus the name "Daisy" as in "Daisy the Cow" or "Driving Miss Daisy".

I take no credit, nor blame.... my wife came up with all that!


----------



## hittin the road (Jul 12, 2009)

We have recently purchased ours, 25RSS. So far we have refered to it as "the camper". Yesterday, my wife started reffering to it as "our mobil vacation home". I think that one is going to stick around. Sounds better then the camper.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

We had a pop-up that was named Poppy. When we decided to up-grade from canvas to a "hard shell camper" the kids decided to name her Shelly.


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

travel trailer. When I can afford a larger one I might call it a RV or something unique.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We were calling her either the "Outback" or "the camper" but for reasons I won't elaborate on we have decided over the weekend the we are now naming her "Elcee"!


OK - now you HAVE to tell!! Sounds like there must be a great story in there








[/quote]

L.C. could mean something and you are cleverly hiding it under Elcee!








[/quote]

Well, not so cleverly it appears....


----------

